# Sunday, 11th April - The PaulB Recovery Ride, Hebden Bridge / Whalley / Ribble Valley



## ColinJ (19 Mar 2010)

As many of you will know, PaulB suffered enormous trauma to his head back at the end of January. Fortunately, he is now recovering and is back on his bike but not yet able to do the kind of rides that he used to do. I thought that it would be nice to meet up with him and keep him company while he gets a few miles in.

I had in mind a route in the Hebden Bridge area but Paul sent me a PM today informing me that he is under strict orders not to over-exert himself for fear of aggravating the brain injury he received in his accident. That makes any ride in the Hebden Bridge area pretty unwise. The only flattish roads round here are the busy valley A-roads.

So, what I'm proposing is that we meet Paul in Whalley and ride out to Bolton-by-Bowland on the relatively flat roads of that part of the Ribble valley. We would then turn round and ride back to Whalley where we could have a cafe stop at Whalley Abbey. That's a relatively gentle 25 miles which would be a good ride for Paul at his current level of fitness.

I will be riding out from Hebden Bridge and riding back afterwards so if anybody wants to meet up with me here they can. That would be about an extra 45 miles, making it 70 in total. If the weather is good, I will ride out over the hills, but I will be coming back the direct route on the A671/A646 from Padiham.

The ride will take place on Sunday 11th April, at 09:40 from Market Place car park Hebden Bridge. (Time chosen to fit in with first trains into Hebden Bridge.)







It's a long stay car park and is only about 30p/hour. I'd suggest paying until 17:00 just to be on the safe side (wardens patrol here and issue £60 fines!)

That gives 40 minutes for anybody coming in by train if track repairs mean they have to get off at Halifax and ride over. 

Obviously if we know you are coming and you are delayed, we will wait for you.

We can meet Paul and anybody else who prefers a short ride at Spring Wood picnic centre car park near Whalley at about 12:00 - 12:15. (NB There is a vehicle height restriction of 2.13 m)


----------



## trio25 (19 Mar 2010)

Sounds good. At the moment both dates are empty in my diary! I would probably ride out and meet you in Hebden and then ride home later from Whalley. I was only hearing yesterday about the cafe there that I didn't know about!


----------



## Aperitif (19 Mar 2010)

Good call Colin - well done you 'oop Northers'


----------



## Arch (19 Mar 2010)

I'd like to come, subject to getting transport over...



Either day is ok for me - which ever suits Helen, if she can give me a lift.

And which ever suits her in terms of distance...

If I need to train over, then I'll have to go from HB anyway!


----------



## ColinJ (19 Mar 2010)

Saturday is much better for trains but let's see how many people are interested before making a decision. 

I wondered how long it would be before the York contingent were tempted over to '_the hilly side_'! 

I promise that I'll eventually make it over to York for one of the rides out there but it will have to wait until I can afford £20+ for fares and cafe stops. Again - it might be hard to make it over on a Sunday.


----------



## aJohnson (19 Mar 2010)

I'll try to get there. Decision is whether to go Hebden or straight to Whalley.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Mar 2010)

aJohnson said:


> I'll try to get there. Decision is whether to go Hebden or straight to Whalley.


Why not accompany trio to HB for the scenic run out to Whalley with me, and then take the shortcut home from Whalley?

Any preference for the day - Sat/Sun/Either? 

'Either' is best because it gives me more flexibility in deciding the day. It'd be a bit of a problem if half choose Saturday and half choose Sunday.


----------



## aJohnson (20 Mar 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Why not accompany trio to HB for the scenic run out to Whalley with me, and then take the shortcut home from Whalley?
> 
> Any preference for the day - Sat/Sun/Either?
> 
> 'Either' is best because it gives me more flexibility in deciding the day. It'd be a bit of a problem if half choose Saturday and half choose Sunday.



May take the trip up to Hedben then 

Either day works for me.


----------



## Alun (20 Mar 2010)

I'd like to join you but I can only do Sunday!


----------



## ColinJ (20 Mar 2010)

Alun said:


> I'd like to join you but I can only do Sunday!


I've made an executive decision - the ride will take place on Sunday 11th April!

Meet 09:30 in Hebden Bridge for a 09:40 start. That fits in with first trains to Hebden Bridge (or to Halifax and ride to HB if track repairs are taking place).

Meet Paul and anybody else starting from Whalley at 12:00-12:15.

See my first post for details of meeting places.


----------



## colly (20 Mar 2010)

Sounds like a nice ride. I'll see if I can make it.


----------



## longers (20 Mar 2010)

If I'm able to I'd like to ride over to Whalley but just come straight back so I'll wait and see what develops.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Mar 2010)

Hi colly & longers - it would be nice to see you if you can turn out.

While you were posting, I made the decision that it will be Sunday 11th and have updated my previous posts.


----------



## PaulB (20 Mar 2010)

Do you know what? I'm going to come myself! 

Looking forward to this enormously. Hope I don't forget how to ride a bike!!!


----------



## ColinJ (20 Mar 2010)

PaulB said:


> Do you know what? I'm going to come myself!
> 
> Looking forward to this enormously. *Hope I don't forget how to ride a bike!!!*


But I hope you _do_ forget how to fall off!


----------



## aJohnson (20 Mar 2010)

Decided I will come to HB, will be nice to get a few hills in.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Mar 2010)

aJohnson said:


> Decided I will come to HB, will be nice to get a few hills in.


Excellent! It'll be a scenic ride out to Whalley apart from one built-up area (Brierfield) but that doesn't take long to pass through because it is on a descent.


----------



## Arch (20 Mar 2010)

Good god, I've only just realised, we're talking about going into _Lancashire_ here!

Do I need a visa?

It's in the diary - my plans will be dependent on whether Helen can make it and give me a lift over, and her preferences, but I'll aim to be there whatever.


----------



## Arch (20 Mar 2010)

Oh, and you must make it over to York sometime. I can probably arrange a ride in which the stiffest climb is going over the Millennium Bridge over the Ouse...

Or take you over Warthill. Now, that's a hill. Well, I think it is. Others disagree....


----------



## Christopher (20 Mar 2010)

I'd like to register an interest for this ride please, could just about do it on fixed as Whalley Nab (local  climb ) isn't on the agenda. Most likely I would meet you all in Whalley as I am not sure I could do the ride all the way from Hebden Bridge unless on the lightweight geared bike which I won't take out in the rain (or snow or ice or slush or mud)


----------



## dan_bo (20 Mar 2010)

Pencil me in for this one. I should have the snot rocket right by then.


----------



## aJohnson (20 Mar 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Pencil me in for this one. I should have the snot rocket right by then.



I'll make sure not to get behind you...


----------



## Christopher (20 Mar 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Pencil me in for this one. I should have the snot rocket right by then.


Whazzat then?


----------



## dan_bo (20 Mar 2010)

This


----------



## aJohnson (20 Mar 2010)

Oh I misunderstood. I thought you meant you'd have firing snot rockets down by then


----------



## dan_bo (20 Mar 2010)

Nonono well on top of that one


----------



## Christopher (20 Mar 2010)

Shouldn't you be zzzz'ing Dan? Don't you have Chesire lanes to terrorise tomorrow

(apologies to ColinJ for hijacking his thread)


----------



## dan_bo (20 Mar 2010)

Just nursing a smoooooth Pinot noir to its' rest and I won't be too far behind.


----------



## aJohnson (21 Mar 2010)

This'll be my first Hebden Bridge ride being 18 (Turn 18 on Apr 2nd), hopefully it'll be a good and nice weathered one. Trio, up for meeting at the same place arranged for the previous ride?


----------



## ColinJ (21 Mar 2010)

Hmm, I think I forgot to Submit a reply that I did yesterday to a few of you! I must have Previewed the post instead...

I can't remember what I wrote other than to say to Arch that Warthill only appears to be 25 m above sea level so that hill must start off underground!


----------



## Garz (21 Mar 2010)

Am interested in this one big C, shall keep my eye on work schedule as post again as soon as I know.


----------



## Arch (21 Mar 2010)

ColinJ said:


> I can't remember what I wrote other than to say to Arch that Warthill only appears to be 25 m above sea level so that hill must start off underground!





Ok, it's more of a lump...


----------



## trio25 (22 Mar 2010)

aJohnson said:


> This'll be my first Hebden Bridge ride being 18 (Turn 18 on Apr 2nd), hopefully it'll be a good and nice weathered one. Trio, up for meeting at the same place arranged for the previous ride?



You are a baby ;-)

Yes that sounds a good idea. Will sort time out nearer the ride.


----------



## Calum (23 Mar 2010)

Hmm... tricky one this. I'm supposed to be heading back up to Leeds from Bristol on the 12th, but i'm now considering coming back on the 10th instead. I REALLY want to go on the ride, it sounds like it'll be an ace one! Put me in as a 'maybe' and i'll keep you updated Colin!


----------



## ColinJ (23 Mar 2010)

Garz said:


> Am interested in this one big C, shall keep my eye on work schedule as post again as soon as I know.





dan_bo said:


> Pencil me in for this one. I should have the snot rocket right by then.





Calum said:


> Hmm... tricky one this. I'm supposed to be heading back up to Leeds from Bristol on the 12th, but i'm now considering coming back on the 10th instead. I REALLY want to go on the ride, it sounds like it'll be an ace one! Put me in as a 'maybe' and i'll keep you updated Colin!


It'd be good to meet you Garz and to see you again dan_bo and Calum.


----------



## zacklaws (24 Mar 2010)

Its a bit too close to the ride on the 18th of April and at the moment I have been over doing things so would start tapering off a bit that weekend for the following one, so I do not hurt like I do now. I am really struggling to progress at the moment, and finding it hard, but looking at my mileage for this past 3 weeks it has been a bit excessive, but there again I may have improved but thinking I should be doing better. Even after a four day lay off, my legs were still shot to bits when I went out today.

Perhaps a few days out on the flat may help instead of the hills.

But I may still come over, I think my holidays start on the 11th, and the ride on the 18th is not that demanding at the end of the day.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Mar 2010)

zacklaws said:


> Perhaps a few days out on the flat may help instead of the hills.
> 
> But I may still come over, I think my holidays start on the 11th


Zack - the ride out to Whalley has some decent hills in it but overall, this one will be a lot less hilly than most of my rides. Over 50 miles of the 70 miles will be pretty flat or undulating.



zacklaws said:


> ...the ride on the 18th is not that demanding at the end of the day.


Spring into the Dales (on the 18th) shouldn't be underestimated. It has over 2,000 m of climbing in just 110 km and some of that is pretty steep. If you take your time it can be a scenic tour of the area but if you try and do it quickly you'll find it demanding enough.

Chris Crossland (the event organiser) told me that very few riders have ever got round at the maximum permitted average speed of 24 kph. Give it a go! (I'll average more like 14 kph this time and my best so far was about 18 kph.)


----------



## zacklaws (24 Mar 2010)

I actually meant by demanding that there is no reason to race around like a lunatic, otherwise I'll take it as it comes, a gentle plod round or maybe take off like a rocket if the goings good.


----------



## Calum (24 Mar 2010)

Agh feck, count me out, i'm watching Bristol City vs Swansea on the 10th so wont be back up north untill the 12th. Have fun the rest of you!


----------



## ColinJ (24 Mar 2010)

Calum said:


> Agh feck, count me out, i'm watching Bristol City vs Swansea on the 10th so wont be back up north untill the 12th.


There's loads of time after the match to get the train up! Unless of course you want a 6 hour drinking session afterwards... 



Calum said:


> Have fun the rest of you!


We will!


----------



## ColinJ (26 Mar 2010)

I've put the route up on Bikely but the site has really been playing up the past couple of days so you might have to try several times to access it.

I had to say that the route started in Halifax because Bikely didn't know where Hebden Bridge is!

I've added a little 5 km loop at Bolton-by-Bowland which takes in one hill. If Paul wants to rest there we could nip round the loop and pick him up 20 minutes later on the way back round. Alternatively we can all just turn at B-b-B and head back the way we came.

For a bit of variety, I've taken us out of Waddington by a different route which will then rejoin our outward route further on (in the opposite direction of course!)

I've annotated a few relevant points on the route (cafes etc.) in case anybody fancies tackling the route at a later date and would like to know where things are.


----------



## Christopher (26 Mar 2010)

hi Colin
I've had a word with the boss (my _real_ boss, not that bloke at work) & she says the 11th is fine for a trip out.

Didn't realise you were planning to go past Widdop on the outward leg, so I plan to get the train to HB & join you there. In any case I think the rear wheel rim on the fixed is starting to come apart, looks like more tomfoolery with a spoke key on the horizon...

BTW I see your route goes straight down Black Hill into Sabden, might be better to go along one more junction and do a 135 degree right turn to descend into Sabden, as Black Hill is steady 1 in 6 and the longer way isn't as steep.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Mar 2010)

Frustruck said:


> hi Colin
> I've had a word with the boss (my _real_ boss, not that bloke at work) & she says the 11th is fine for a trip out.


Excellent!



Frustruck said:


> hi Colin
> Didn't realise you were planning to go past Widdop on the outward leg, so I plan to get the train to HB & join you there. In any case I think the rear wheel rim on the fixed is starting to come apart, looks like more tomfoolery with a spoke key on the horizon...


Yes - I fancy getting some nice hilly stuff in before we do the flatter bit in the middle of the ride.

I'm just trying to remember where you live - isn't it out Preston way? If so, you'd have to catch the Blackpool North train, but the first one of them doesn't get into Hebden Bridge until 10:32 which is about 40 minutes after I intended that we should set off. That isn't a show-stopper - we could make the meet-up at Spring Wood, Whalley at 13:00 instead. We should be able to get out there in 2.5 hours quite comfortably.

If you'd be catching the train from Manchester, the first one of them gets in at 09:52 which is only a few minutes after the original departure time so not much change required there.

_Update - Frustruck will ride out towards Widdop from Brierfield as we are riding towards it from Hebden Bridge. We'll met in the middle somewhere._



Frustruck said:


> hi Colin
> BTW I see your route goes straight down Black Hill into Sabden, might be better to go along one more junction and do a 135 degree right turn to descend into Sabden, as Black Hill is steady 1 in 6 and the longer way isn't as steep.


I'm familiar with Black Hill - it's bit gnarly, that, isn't it! I had to walk most of it the first time I tried climbing it. I've been up it several times since then on the Pendle Pedal event. I'm happy to go the other way so I'll amend the route on Bikely. It'll give us another nice bit of woodland road to ride along before descending.

_Update: Route amended to use safer descent._


----------



## aJohnson (26 Mar 2010)

Looks like a nice route, I'll be slow on the descents again 

Found out I wont be able to do my A2 coursework or homework last minute as this ride will probably knacker me out. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Garz (26 Mar 2010)

Big C, unless I don't go to a function in Sheffield on the 10th (which is an annual birthday bash) then I could make it. I would realistically say that my chances are less than 10%, the strange thing is the last time I wanted to get out with you guys it fell on the same kind of circumstance where I was getting wasted the night before! 

If it changes weekend then I will be glad to participate, I am however doing the Wrynose or bust cycle event on the 25th which would have been excellent preparation for..


----------



## ColinJ (28 Mar 2010)

Garz said:


> Big C, unless I don't go to a function in Sheffield on the 10th (which is an annual birthday bash) then I could make it. I would realistically say that my chances are less than 10%, the strange thing is the last time I wanted to get out with you guys it fell on the same kind of circumstance where I was getting wasted the night before!
> 
> If it changes weekend then I will be glad to participate, I am however doing the Wrynose or bust cycle event on the 25th which would have been excellent preparation for..


It would be nice to meet you, but if you do go to Sheffield - have a good 'un!


----------



## Christopher (29 Mar 2010)

hi Colin
Thanks for the reply - I hadn't checked the train times and you are completely right on that (I live in Preston). Think what I will do is get the train to Brierfield for 0900, then ride your outward leg in reverse & hope to see you all on the road somewhere near Widdop, on the wind-blasted moor. I will PM you my moby number a little nearer the day. So even if I fail to meet you all, or something goes awry, I can still head to Whalley for the 1300 rendezvous at Spring Wood.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2010)

Frustruck said:


> hi Colin
> Thanks for the reply - I hadn't checked the train times and you are completely right on that (I live in Preston). Think what I will do is get the train to Brierfield for 0900, then ride your outward leg in reverse & hope to see you all on the road somewhere near Widdop, on the wind-blasted moor. I will PM you my moby number a little nearer the day. So even if I fail to meet you all, or something goes awry, I can still head to Whalley for the 1300 rendezvous at Spring Wood.


Sounds like a plan! (I'd forgotten about the line that goes through Brierfield.)

If you are doing that though, there is no need to delay our departure from Hebden Bridge. If we set off at the original time of 09:40 we would definitely meet you somewhere on the Widdop Road. I don't think you would get to Slack Top (this end of Widdop Road) in less than an hour and it shouldn't take us more than about 20 minutes to get up there from town.

We can therefore stick to the original plan of meeting Paul et al at 12:00 at Spring Wood picnic centre, Whalley.

I'll edit the earlier post to remove any references to a delayed start.


----------



## RedBike (29 Mar 2010)

I might be tempted by this. I just need to work out how practical it is to ride back home on Sun night so that I can be in work Monday.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2010)

RedBike said:


> I might be tempted by this. I just need to work out how practical it is to ride back home on Sun night so that I can be in work Monday.


_Your_ practical isn't quite the same as _my_ practical so I'm not sure! 

It's going to be about 70 miles in total from Hebden Bridge but a bit less hilly than my rides normally are. 

You could always catch the train back from Todmorden if you didn't want to ride the return leg. We''ll be riding back through Tod at about 16:30 and there is a train to Manchester from there at 16:52. It would be an hour until the next one though but if you just missed it you could ride the 20-odd miles into Manchester and catch a train home from there?

If you catch the train from Tod, it takes you to Manchester Victoria. You'd probably have to ride over to Manchester Piccadilly to catch your train home but that's only a mile or so. (Watch out for the tram tracks!  )


----------



## Globalti (30 Mar 2010)

Hi Colin, I should be OK for the Whalley bit as that's my evening training run. Depends on family commitments though so my decision is likely to be last-minute.


----------



## PaulB (30 Mar 2010)

Globalti said:


> Hi Colin, I should be OK for the Whalley bit as that's my evening training run. Depends on family commitments though so my decision is likely to be last-minute.



Look forward to seeing you and riding with you again. I will be a bit better on the road than I was on that lumpy stuff you took us on! Let's hope we don't encounter a faux pas of an 'intimate' kind, this time, eh?


----------



## ColinJ (30 Mar 2010)

Globalti said:


> Hi Colin, I should be OK for the Whalley bit as that's my evening training run. Depends on family commitments though so my decision is likely to be last-minute.


It will be good if you can make it. ETA at Spring Wood ~= 12:00.



PaulB said:


> Let's hope we don't encounter a faux pas of an 'intimate' kind, this time, eh?


Oh, the infamous rampant doggers incident where the woman got annoyed because none of you volunteered to join in! 

Speaking of unexpected glimpses of flesh... Fortunately, I noticed recently that there is a big bald patch on the back of my bibshorts. I know that I sell my CycleChat forum rides as being _good for the crack_ but that wasn't the crack that I had in mind!  I've just taken delivery of a new pair of shorts so that particular _faux pas of the intimate kind_ has been avoided!


----------



## Sysagent (30 Mar 2010)

I might be there.

(Not with the Doggers)

I would like to start from Hebden Bridge, do the Paul bit and then break off to return to Great Harwood where I live, but the logistics of getting to Hebden Bridge are extremely difficult from where I live, I will see what I can work out...


----------



## ColinJ (30 Mar 2010)

Sysagent said:


> I might be there.
> 
> (Not with the Doggers)
> 
> I would like to start from Hebden Bridge, do the Paul bit and then break off to return to Great Harwood where I live, but the logistics of getting to Hebden Bridge are extremely difficult from where I live, I will see what I can work out...


Well, what you could do is to do the bit that you'd be missing out at the end of the ride at the start instead! That is ride through Padiham and then take the A646 all the way to Hebden Bridge. 

I used to take about 50 minutes from Rose Grove back to Hebden Bridge so it would take you, what, 1 hr 20 mins - 2 hrs from Great Harwood depending how fast you are? That would mean setting off, say, 07:30 - 08:00.

The roads should be pretty quiet at that time on a Sunday morning so it might be quite a nice ride over here.


----------



## Garz (30 Mar 2010)

Worked around Huddersfield and Meltham today and brought back shuddering images of tough last of the summer wine sadistically hilly scenery!


----------



## Sysagent (7 Apr 2010)

Alun man of winstuff will be picking me up from Turner's Towers en-route at 9am!

So I guess I will see you in Hebden then after all.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2010)

Sysagent said:


> Alun man of winstuff will be picking me up from Turner's Towers en-route at 9am!
> 
> So I guess I will see you in Hebden then after all.


Very good!

So, I suppose it is time to work out exactly who is planning to come along...

Hebden Bridge (meet 09:30, set off 09:40):

ColinJ
Sysagent
Alun
trio25
aJohnson
Frustruck
dan_bo

Spring Wood picnic centre, Whalley (12:00 ish)

PaulB
Globalti
longers (just to say hi)?

Maybes (*Please let me know one way or t'other folks!*)

Arch & HelenD123
colly
zacklaws
Garz
RedBike

That is the current list of riders. *Any changes?*


----------



## aJohnson (7 Apr 2010)

I don't know if I'll be riding to Hebden or getting a lift as I may be stopping at my brothers house.

I do need to get this college work done first though.


----------



## zacklaws (7 Apr 2010)

I'm definetly not coming now, waited to see how much dosh I've spent over Easter and its left me broke now for the rest of the month, and I start almost 4 weeks holiday this weekend too. 

I will be coming through for SITD though the following weekend.


----------



## PaulB (7 Apr 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Very good!
> 
> So, I suppose it is time to work out exactly who is planning to come along...
> 
> ...



Yes, my brother in law, Robert, will be with us from Whalley, too.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2010)

zacklaws said:


> I'm definetly not coming now, waited to see how much dosh I've spent over Easter and its left me broke now for the rest of the month, and I start almost 4 weeks holiday this weekend too.
> 
> I will be coming through for SITD though the following weekend.


Okay, see you at SITD then!



PaulB said:


> Yes, my brother in law, Robert, will be with us from Whalley, too.



Updated list...

Hebden Bridge (meet 09:30, set off 09:40):

ColinJ
Sysagent
Alun
trio25
aJohnson (may ride to HB or get lift over)
Frustruck
dan_bo

Spring Wood picnic centre, Whalley (12:00 ish)

PaulB + Bro-in-law Robert
Globalti
longers (just to say hi)?

Maybes (*Please let me know one way or t'other folks!*)

Arch & HelenD123
colly
Garz
RedBike


----------



## dan_bo (7 Apr 2010)

I'll be there barring *ahem* disaster.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2010)

dan_bo said:


> I'll be there barring *ahem* disaster.


Write yourself a note this time - "Leave car keys at home"!


----------



## dan_bo (7 Apr 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Write yourself a note this time - "Leave car keys at home"!




Did it again sunday last- luckily I was on me way back when rumbled!


----------



## Arch (7 Apr 2010)

I'm still hoping to come - Helen can't, so I'll be on the train. This does mean catching a train at something stupid like 7.12 am. And I'm mithering about the distance/hillyness - I should be ok, but I've got the requisite map, so if I feel it's getting too much on the way out, I can double back. I just need to give myself a stern talking to.

Colin, if you can let me have a mobile number, I can let you know on the day if anything goes awry with catching trains/my courage.

Looking at the map, it's not what I'd call sensible cycling country!


----------



## longers (7 Apr 2010)

Sorry, can't make it. Hope you have a good one.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Did it again sunday last- luckily I was on me way back when rumbled!


Sounds like you need a spare set of keys! 



Arch said:


> I'm still hoping to come - Helen can't, so I'll be on the train. This does mean catching a train at something stupid like 7.12 am.


I've just checked the trains - if you do decide to come, why not catch the 08:10 from York? It's a 20 minute shorter journey and should get you into HB at 09:53. That's only a few minutes later than we intended to set off anyway. The rest of us can ride round to the station to meet you. If you are going to be riding your trike you could do with a hand to get it up the steps at the station because the lift hasn't worked for years. 



Arch said:


> And I'm mithering about the distance/hillyness - I should be ok, but I've got the requisite map, so if I feel it's getting too much on the way out, I can double back. I just need to give myself a stern talking to.


TBH - 80% of the difficulty is on the outward ride so by the time you'd be thinking about doubling back, you'd already have done the hardest stuff!



Arch said:


> Colin, if you can let me have a mobile number, I can let you know on the day if anything goes awry with catching trains/my courage.


PM on its way...



Arch said:


> Looking at the map, it's not what I'd call sensible cycling country!


Let's see if we can change your mind on that!



longers said:


> Sorry, can't make it. Hope you have a good one.


See you at SITD then?


----------



## longers (7 Apr 2010)

ColinJ said:


> See you at SITD then?



Very doubtful, even for just a ride over and hello. Just got too much on.


----------



## colly (7 Apr 2010)

95% certain for Sunday. 

I can't be 100% because we have my Mrs sister staying with us for a week or so and it will mean leaving her alone for a good part of the day because Mrs also has something on.
Now personally, I am in favour of that, and my claim to a day out predates my Mrs claim. Even so I will be confirming on Sat evening just in case.


----------



## Arch (7 Apr 2010)

ColinJ said:


> I've just checked the trains - if you do decide to come, why not catch the 08:10 from York? It's a 20 minute shorter journey and should get you into HB at 09:53. That's only a few minutes later than we intended to set off anyway. The rest of us can ride round to the station to meet you. If you are going to be riding your trike you could do with a hand to get it up the steps at the station because the lift hasn't worked for years.



Oh would that be ok? It would make a big difference - well, an hour extra in bed! I didn't want to hold the group up.

I won't be on the trike this week, they tend not to be accepted on trains. I will bring it over for the LitD, as I'm getting a lift.


----------



## Svendo (7 Apr 2010)

Hi there, Add me to the list! I'm still deciding whether to ride out or get the train and then catch you up (arrives Hebden Bridge 9.52, so If I do that I should catch up before Thursden Hill)
Weather looks nice, with gently Easterlies which is a nice change. Wind last few days has been murderous.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2010)

Arch/Svendo - thanks for your phone numbers.

Arch - I think we will be okay having just over 2 hours to get to Whalley. I had toyed with us nipping over the Nick o'Pendle on the way but I don't think you'd thank me for it so perhaps we'll save that for another time. Unless of course you find your climbing legs on the way over there... 






*Nick o'Pendle, Sabden*

Svendo - if you come in by train it will arrive at near enough the same time as Arch's from the other direction so we can meet you both at the station. If you decide to ride over, we will be at the car park in HB until about 09:40 and will then meander over to the station so don't go haring off up the hill and getting ahead of us!

colly - good man!

Updated list...

Hebden Bridge (meet 09:30, set off from car park to HB station 09:40, meet riders off trains at about 09:50):

ColinJ
Sysagent
Alun
trio25
aJohnson (may ride to HB or get lift over)
Frustruck
dan_bo
colly (95%)
Arch

Spring Wood picnic centre, Whalley (12:00 ish)

PaulB + Bro-in-law Robert
Globalti

Maybes (*Please let me know one way or t'other folks!*)

Garz
RedBike


----------



## aJohnson (7 Apr 2010)

Colin, if you show them the picture of the climb that will put them and me off


----------



## Svendo (8 Apr 2010)

For no special reason, other than I found it, here's the link to streetview that corresponds to ColinJ's photo above:

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...=Gf6mxgcMJp0r9BTP8Tv1wQ&cbp=12,317.65,,2,0.68


----------



## PaulB (8 Apr 2010)

I love that climb and regret the fact that currently, I wouldn't be able to do it. It's a great testing ground and if you can get to the top (from Burnley or Clitheroe side) without foot touching ground, then you know you are fit! 

Although saying that, Black Hill, which is on the opposite side of Sabden, is shorter but steeper than the Nick!


----------



## trio25 (8 Apr 2010)

Right I will be meeting you lot at Whalley as Ali is going to come as well so she is getting the train out. The train gets to Whalley at 12:04, does that work? Don't fancy being there an hour early ;-)

Plan is we will ride home after the ride if she is not too tired.


----------



## Arch (8 Apr 2010)

ColinJ said:


> *Nick o'Pendle, Sabden*



<has fit of the vapours>

<faints>

Looks lovely, can I get a helicopter to the top?


----------



## RedBike (8 Apr 2010)

I'm not coming.


----------



## Sysagent (8 Apr 2010)

I may need to cut the ride short (PaulB section) and head off back home, as I need to be there for 13:30 for Rover's vs Man U...


----------



## ColinJ (8 Apr 2010)

Svendo said:


> For no special reason, other than I found it, here's the link to streetview that corresponds to ColinJ's photo above:
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...=Gf6mxgcMJp0r9BTP8Tv1wQ&cbp=12,317.65,,2,0.68


I've just followed the road down Black Hill, through Sabden and up to the Nick. It is really hard to get a true impression of the gradient of the climb but if you tilt the Google Street View image so that the horizon is just at the top of the screen it looks about right.



PaulB said:


> I love that climb and regret the fact that currently, I wouldn't be able to do it. It's a great testing ground and if you can get to the top (from Burnley or Clitheroe side) without foot touching ground, then you know you are fit!
> 
> Although saying that, Black Hill, which is on the opposite side of Sabden, is shorter but steeper than the Nick!


My picture was taken from Black Hill. I agree that it is a tough little climb. I had to walk it the first time I came across it. My lowest gear was 40/28 then but I now have a 30/28 for just such occasions!



trio25 said:


> Right I will be meeting you lot at Whalley as Ali is going to come as well so she is getting the train out. The train gets to Whalley at 12:04, does that work? Don't fancy being there an hour early ;-)


That's fine. We are meeting Paul et al at a nominal 12:00 just above Whalley at Spring Wood picnic centre. We might arrive a bit before that or a bit after. The station is on our route anyway so we can ride down to pick you up on the way. 

If by some chance we are delayed (punctures or whatever) either wait for us at the station, or if you feel like it, ride up to Spring Wood - it's only about a mile from the station and a minor climb out of the town.



trio25 said:


> Plan is we will ride home after the ride if she is not too tired.


She should be fine - the Ribble Valley part of the ride is only a flattish 25 miles or so.



Arch said:


> <has fit of the vapours>
> 
> <faints>
> 
> Looks lovely, can I get a helicopter to the top?


There's probably nowhere flat enough for one to land!



RedBike said:


> I'm not coming.


After reading about your Easter weekend adventures on NCR 5, I'm not surprised! 



Sysagent said:


> I may need to cut the ride short (PaulB section) and head off back home, as I need to be there for 13:30 for Rover's vs Man U...


Tut tut... It's Paris Roubaix on Sunday but I'm not letting that stop _me_! (Hurries downstairs to set up hard disk tv recorder...) Can't you record it and catch it when you get home?


----------



## RedBike (8 Apr 2010)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RedBike*
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, i've got an even harder MTB ride planned *IF *I can get a bike in working order. (Given up trying to get a road bike working, which is why i'm not turning up).


----------



## PaulB (8 Apr 2010)

Another rider confirms he can do it! Our Liam will definitely be amongst us so he'll either be there in Whalley or maybe even meet you guys earlier to add a few more miles on than me. He'll decide and let us all know.


----------



## Arch (8 Apr 2010)

If the forecast is warm, I may overdo the Cyclechat kit - I haven't worn my shorts yet!

At the least, I'll have my CC showerproof jacket and my CC jersey on.


----------



## aJohnson (8 Apr 2010)

Weather is looking promising, supposed to be sunny


----------



## colly (8 Apr 2010)

98% now.


----------



## Arch (8 Apr 2010)

aJohnson said:


> Weather is looking promising, supposed to be sunny



Don't say that too loud!


----------



## aJohnson (8 Apr 2010)

Arch said:


> Don't say that too loud!



Sorry 

I mean the weather is looking like weather looks...


----------



## ColinJ (8 Apr 2010)

RedBike said:


> Lol, i've got an even harder MTB ride planned *IF *I can get a bike in working order.


 !



PaulB said:


> Another rider confirms he can do it! Our Liam will definitely be amongst us so he'll either be there in Whalley or maybe even meet you guys earlier to add a few more miles on than me. He'll decide and let us all know.


That's good. If he wants to meet us on Widdop Road then tell him that we should be riding along it between about 10:15 and 11:00 so if he set off from Colne at about 09:45 he'd meet us somewhere coming the other way. If he really wants to pile the miles on and come all the way to Hebden Bridge, then he'd need to get to the car park here by about 09:30.



Arch said:


> If the forecast is warm, I may overdo the Cyclechat kit - I haven't worn my shorts yet!
> 
> At the least, I'll have my CC showerproof jacket and my CC jersey on.


My only item of CC kit is a CC buff which I normally wear round my neck in cold weather but I'm hoping that I won't be needing that. Perhaps I'll wear it on my head instead of my bandana.

I fully intend to be wearing shorts for this ride (as opposed to tights that is, rather than nowt!) but I'll have my lightweight leg warmers on because I don't think it will be warm enough for me to want bare legs. 

Those who have been psychologically scarred by some of my previous CC rides will be relieved to know that I have at long last discovered the bald patch in my old shorts that all of you were too polite to tell me about (thanks guys ). Those shorts are now relegated to turbo and sub-tights duties and I have a new pair which are guaranteed to be opaque for _this_ ride!

Updated list...

Hebden Bridge (meet 09:30, set off from car park to HB station 09:40, meet riders off trains at about 09:50):

ColinJ
Alun
Sysagent (with Alun)
aJohnson (may ride to HB or get lift over)
Frustruck
dan_bo
Arch
colly (98%)
svendo

Spring Wood picnic centre, Whalley (12:00 ish):

PaulB + Bro-in-law Robert + Liam
Globalti
trio25 + Ali (might be at Spring Wood or down at station)

A very tiny chance indeed:

Garz (probably off partying in Sheffield!)


----------



## aJohnson (8 Apr 2010)

I'll be getting a lift over to HB and may ride back to Bury dependent on what my legs want to do.


----------



## Arch (8 Apr 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Those who have been psychologically scarred by some of my previous CC rides will be relieved to know that I have at long last discovered the bald patch in my old shorts that all of you were too polite to tell me about (thanks guys ).



oh boo! those shorts are the subject of much whispered legend among the CC ladies.

Or I might be making that up...

I might wear my bikesters over the shorts, since it'll be early in the day, and then strip them off if it warms up... I haven't owned leg warmers since the 80's


----------



## ColinJ (8 Apr 2010)

aJohnson said:


> I'll be getting a lift over to HB and may ride back to Bury dependent on what my legs want to do.


Hebden Bridge to Todmorden would be round about 69 miles so if you did that and rode home to (the centre of) Bury you'd have done about 85 miles in total. Would that be your longest ride to-date?



Arch said:


> oh boo! those shorts are the subject of much whispered legend among the CC ladies.


I think you will only be the 4th female CCer to ever turn out on one of my rides! I was either wearing longs or the shorts were new on the other occasions.

The bald patch in my shorts is in exactly the same position as one in my mate's shorts was a couple of years ago - think coccyx! (I don't know why shorts would wear out just there - perhaps it is where the backs of jackets and jerseys rub?) I warned him about it but he did nothing. I brought the subject up again on the next ride but he ignoried me again so I stopped mentioning it. 

A year later he turned out with an old J-cloth down the back of his shorts, him being too mean or too skint to replace them! I said that I was relieved not to have to stare at the crack of his a*&e any longer while drafting him and he complained that I hadn't told him about the bald patch! Apparently he remembered me mumbling something in traffic but couldn't make out what I was saying!


----------



## aJohnson (8 Apr 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Hebden Bridge to Todmorden would be round about 69 miles so if you did that and rode home to (the centre of) Bury you'd have done about 85 miles in total. Would that be your longest ride to-date?



Yeah it'll be longest I think (Don't know as I didn't have a computer for some long club rides), luckily most of the way from Hebden to Bury is downhill once over Cragg Vale.


----------



## Christopher (8 Apr 2010)

hi
Just re-confirming for Sunday. I will be riding a yellow Dave Yates (a giant 60cm, from Dave's 'Barndoor' range) straight up the hill from Brierfield station towards HB. Colin, have PM'd you my moby number

cheers
Chris


----------



## ColinJ (8 Apr 2010)

aJohnson said:


> Yeah it'll be longest I think (Don't know as I didn't have a computer for some long club rides), luckily most of the way from Hebden to Bury is downhill once over Cragg Vale.


If you come all the way back to HB with us and then go home via Cragg Vale you'd end up on nearer 93 miles. It would be tempting to stick another 7 miles in somewhere and get your century! That's assuming the centre of Bury. If you were a few miles out the other side you could add those on too and you'd only be 4 or 5 short - go for it!


----------



## aJohnson (8 Apr 2010)

ColinJ said:


> If you come all the way back to HB with us and then go home via Cragg Vale you'd end up on nearer 93 miles. It would be tempting to stick another 7 miles in somewhere and get your century! That's assuming the centre of Bury. If you were a few miles out the other side you could add those on too and you'd only be 4 or 5 short - go for it!



I live about 1mile or less from the centre of bury, if my legs are feeling ok I may add on the extra 7miles by doing a quick 10mile loop but shorten it near the end.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Apr 2010)

Frustruck said:


> hi
> Just re-confirming for Sunday. I will be riding a yellow Dave Yates (a giant 60cm, from Dave's 'Barndoor' range) straight up the hill from Brierfield station towards HB. Colin, have PM'd you my moby number
> 
> cheers
> Chris


Ta. I've just sent mine back to you.


----------



## Arch (8 Apr 2010)

ColinJ said:


> The bald patch in my shorts is in exactly the same position as one in my mate's shorts was a couple of years ago - think coccyx! (I don't know why shorts would wear out just there - perhaps it is where the backs of jackets and jerseys rub?)



Intriguing! Yes, I wonder if it's a jacket thing, or something to do with where the various stresses in the fabric meet. My old shorts didn't go there, but the front of the thighs had become almost see-through...

I think we ladies tend to be rarities on rides, just because there are less of us to start with. I've always found the gentlemen on CC rides to be... well, gentlemen!


----------



## ColinJ (8 Apr 2010)

Arch said:


> I think we ladies tend to be rarities on rides, just because there are less of us to start with. I've always found the gentlemen on CC rides to be... well, gentlemen!


I think the women are all out riding horses instead! The male-to-female ratio in cycling seems to be at least 10:1 but from the number of female horse riders I see, the ratio for that activity must be more like 1:10 or even 1:100. I can't remember the last male horse rider I saw round here but I often see at least one female equestrian per ride and sometimes a lot more.


----------



## Garz (8 Apr 2010)

Very true, in fact I think I have only seen one male horse rider around this area but loads of females.


----------



## aJohnson (8 Apr 2010)

So Garz, ye comin?


----------



## Garz (8 Apr 2010)

Sorry buddy, see post No #45 ( have party near sheffield to go to).  Please report how it went though, best of luck guys!


----------



## equicyclist (9 Apr 2010)

ColinJ said:


> I think the women are all out riding horses instead! The male-to-female ratio in cycling seems to be at least 10:1 but from the number of female horse riders I see, the ratio for that activity must be more like 1:10 or even 1:100. I can't remember the last male horse rider I saw round here but I often see at least one female equestrian per ride and sometimes a lot more.



Id agree! Im from Wales. Im trying to find out where cyclist and riders share routes. Have you got any in your area? Apart from the roads that is.


----------



## Arch (9 Apr 2010)

The York-Selby bike path is also a bridleway - I've ridden it on wheels and on four legs (including the one time I managed to skid - a horse...)

It's an old railway path, and tarmac, so horses generally use the verge alongside which is grass/mud. The main place to see horses along there is near the stables, which is some way out of York, so the cycle traffic has thinned out a bit - near York there are loads of families and pootlers.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Apr 2010)

equicyclist said:


> Id agree! Im from Wales. Im trying to find out where cyclist and riders share routes. Have you got any in your area? Apart from the roads that is.


We have loads of bridleways round here, the most famous of which is the Mary Towneley Loop. The Pennine Bridleway joins onto that loop north and south of here.

There are a couple of sections of the MTL where you'd have to be _really_ careful with a horse...!






(_goodspeed_ ahead of _RedBike_)


----------



## Sysagent (10 Apr 2010)

They are pushing?

;-)


----------



## ColinJ (10 Apr 2010)

Sysagent said:


> They are pushing?
> 
> ;-)


It's one of the few pictures I've taken where you get a fair idea of the gradient. It was very steep, but probably just about rideable if you were prepared to make a huge effort. 

I decided early on that it was taking too much out of my legs with a long ride ahead of us and pushed my bike up. TBH - walking wasn't that much easier!


----------



## Arch (10 Apr 2010)

Right, I've got my train ticket, and my cycle reservation for the leg to Leeds (the only reservation needed - fortunately I can come back on a straight through Northern Trains service, there's one at about half past the hour each hour). The FCR seems to be running smoothly, so I'm not going to mess with it. 

If the weather is anything like it is now, it'll be shorts time!


----------



## colly (10 Apr 2010)

99.9% certain.

The .1% is in case that bottle of red gets the better of me later on this evening.


----------



## dan_bo (10 Apr 2010)

Fight the good fight colly!


----------



## Rammylad (10 Apr 2010)

Would like to tag along and do the Whalley~BYB circuit with you if that's okay?


----------



## ColinJ (10 Apr 2010)

Arch said:


> If the weather is anything like it is now, it'll be shorts time!


I caught a bus up to Widdop reservoir this morning and did a 9.5 mile walk back over the tops and it was just super up there. The reservoir was almost mirror-flat. We'll be riding along that road in the morning.

It was the best weather here since last September, which seems an awfully long time ago now! I really hope that we get plenty of this in the summer...

Unfortunately, the forecast is that it won't be quite so sunny tomorrow so I'll be sticking to my plan to wear arm and leg warmers but hope to be able to take them off during the ride.



colly said:


> 99.9% certain.
> 
> The .1% is in case that bottle of red gets the better of me later on this evening.


Limit yourself to half the bottle! 

I was going to have another dry evening but I'm now going out for a curry and beers will no doubt be involved. Oh well, that's never stopped me riding before! 



Rammylad said:


> Would like to tag along and do the Whalley~BYB circuit with you if that's okay?


You'd be welcome. Just turn up at Spring Wood in good time and introduce yourself to Paul and the others. Paul should be easy to recognise - not that tall and probably with some rather obvious signs of wear and tear to his head!

Updated list...

Hebden Bridge (meet 09:30, set off from car park to HB station 09:40, meet riders off trains at about 09:50):

ColinJ
Alun
Sysagent (with Alun)
aJohnson (may ride to HB or get lift over)
Frustruck (riding towards us on Widdop Road)
dan_bo
Arch
colly (99.9%)
svendo

Spring Wood picnic centre, Whalley (12:00 ish):

PaulB + Bro-in-law Robert + Liam
Globalti
Rammylad
trio25 + Ali (might be at Spring Wood or down at station)


----------



## aJohnson (10 Apr 2010)

I'll be getting a lift. I'll probably be in a long sleeve jersey, shorts and legs warmers if the weather's decent. Going to install my new computer in a bit, that way I'll know if I hit the century


----------



## dan_bo (10 Apr 2010)

ColinJ said:


> I caught a bus up to Widdop reservoir this morning and did a 9.5 mile walk back over the tops and it was just super up there. The reservoir was almost mirror-flat. We'll be riding along that road in the morning.
> 
> It was the best weather here since last September, which seems an awfully long time ago now! I really hope that we get plenty of this in the summer...
> 
> ...




HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA! HA!


----------



## Sysagent (10 Apr 2010)

Bikes washed and prepared, I am also off up the road for a couple of beers (4x canned draught guinness maximum) and some food, I must ignore my mates who will be there tanking it down!

;-D


----------



## colly (10 Apr 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Limit yourself to half the bottle!



_Dan_bo:
HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA! HA! _ 


 I know.............he's a real card that Colin


As if..............


----------



## aJohnson (10 Apr 2010)

Sigh, my Strada Wireless doesn't seem to be working, it's just not getting any signal, maybe I wont be able to measure my distance.


----------



## Arch (10 Apr 2010)

If you know where we've been, you could always recreate the route in Bikehike afterwards:

http://www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php

Of course, you can't tell as you're going along, which is annoying if you get back and find you're a couple of miles short of your target.


----------



## trio25 (10 Apr 2010)

Hope you get the computer sorted AJ, I am a complete geek so love to know my mileage!

I am planning on wearing kneewarmers tomorrow!!!!

I will be there unless I have some major failure, Ali has a cold so will decide tomorrow but I am getting the bikes and snacks ready now. Is there a planned cafe stop ;-)


----------



## aJohnson (10 Apr 2010)

Well, it's a weird problem, I've found out it seems to be working if I tilt the handlebars all the way to one side, I'll upload a picture shortly.


----------



## Arch (10 Apr 2010)

trio25 said:


> Hope you get the computer sorted AJ, I am a complete geek so love to know my mileage!
> 
> I am planning on wearing kneewarmers tomorrow!!!!
> 
> I will be there unless I have some major failure, Ali has a cold so will decide tomorrow but I am getting the bikes and snacks ready now. *Is there a planned cafe stop *;-)



There better be! I always try to fit three in on the rides I lead....

Better go and load up the rackpack I suppose, and lay my lycra out to pour myself into tomorrow morning.


----------



## aJohnson (10 Apr 2010)

My bike handlebars have to be like this[see pic below] in order for the computer to work, unfortunately I cannot ride like that


----------



## trio25 (10 Apr 2010)

What do you mean you can't ride like that ;-)

Arch I think we will get on!

No CC lycra for me tomorrow it is in the wash somewhere so finding some other lycra to wear.


----------



## aJohnson (10 Apr 2010)

Well I wouldn't get very far going around in circles


----------



## Arch (10 Apr 2010)

aJohnson said:


> Well I wouldn't get very far going around in circles



nah, do the whole ride as a wheelie!

Although, if your sensor is on the front wheel, that won't help...

Trio, the last group ride I went on, I didn't organise it, but we had 3 cafe stops in 27 miles.... First one was about 4 miles out of central York...


----------



## Arch (10 Apr 2010)

Right, I'm remembered to transfer colin's number from my inbox to my phone, now I'm off to ready my bag, lay out my lycra and get into bed and watch Casualty.

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## colly (10 Apr 2010)

Err? A bit late to ask but what time will we be getting back to HB ?

And is it still 9.30 meet?


----------



## ColinJ (10 Apr 2010)

trio25 said:


> I will be there unless I have some major failure, Ali has a cold so will decide tomorrow but I am getting the bikes and snacks ready now. Is there a planned cafe stop ;-)


We get to Spring Wood to meet Paul et al after 36 hilly km (22.4 miles). There is usually an ice cream van there and drinking water is available.

In Whalley itself there are shops if anybody desperately needs to buy anything on the outward or return leg.

There is a cafe stop at Whalley Abbey on the way back. That is a total of 83 km from Hebden Bridge (51.6 miles). (If we decide to, we could call in at Country Kitchen, Waddington instead on the return leg from B-b-B to make the cafe stop earlier in the ride.)

After Whalley it's about 36 km (22.4 miles) back to HB.



colly said:


> Err? A bit late to ask but what time will we be getting back to HB ?
> 
> And is it still 9.30 meet?


Yes - meet at the car park 09:30. Leave at 09:40 to meet Arch at station (and maybe svendo) just after 09:50. Meet Paul and co at Spring Wood 12:00 ish.

Get back to Whalley Abbey 14:00 ish. Leave Whalley Abbey 15:00 ish? Arrive back at Hebden Bridge 17:00 ish?


----------



## longers (11 Apr 2010)

If you're riding tomorrow - have a drink of water and go to bed now!


----------



## ColinJ (11 Apr 2010)

longers said:


> If you're riding tomorrow - have a drink of water and go to bed now!


I actually had two bottles of pear cider and a can of 4% Stella and am going to bed shortly. (I'll probably do a Sudoku puzzle before I go to sleep but I'll still get about 5.5 hours sleep!)


----------



## trio25 (11 Apr 2010)

I don't function on that little sleep!

See you all later!


----------



## ColinJ (11 Apr 2010)

trio25 said:


> I don't function on that little sleep!
> 
> See you all later!


Well, there's functioning and then there's _functioning_! 

I wouldn't like to have a detailed discussion about the meaning of life just now but I can do enough to get ready and be at the meeting place car park in 90 minutes time! 

After an hour of cycling I'll be okay. Mind you, that first hill after 1 km isn't going to be pleasant...


----------



## dan_bo (11 Apr 2010)

Right, we've had the PaulB recovery ride, now I'm about to do the dan_bo recovery chicken dinner and sit down..

Got home just after four, and now I feel like I've been kicked in the legs repeatedly. By a horse.

Cheers for a fantastic route Col, cheers for the tow home colly, and it was very very nice to meet everyone else. Cheers.


----------



## trio25 (11 Apr 2010)

I cannot believe you were fixed for those hills Dan_Bo! Shame you had to head off! Me and Ali are just home it was a lovely day for riding!


----------



## Iainwiththeridley (11 Apr 2010)

hi, im the stranger who tagged on the bike of you all today, the guy on the ridley, was a plesure to meet you all, my legs are a little wooden now, prob due to the fact i went for a swim in the ribble after i left you , seemed the nearest i could get to a ice bath..
regards iain


----------



## dan_bo (11 Apr 2010)

trio25 said:


> I cannot believe you were fixed for those hills Dan_Bo! Shame you had to head off! Me and Ali are just home it was a lovely day for riding!



There was a good amount of pushing involved mate! 

It was a brilliant route though-cant wait to get back on gears for that one.......


----------



## Kestevan (11 Apr 2010)

Swines the lot of you 

Just had to pick this weekend to work didn't I.

Bet it's pissitively possing it down next weekend.....


Bah Humbug !!


----------



## aJohnson (11 Apr 2010)

Good riding, I headed to Bacup from Todmorden Colin making the trip 80miles, I'm tired now, I need food. The climb to Bacup was really killing me.


----------



## Garz (11 Apr 2010)

Well done AJ, now to strike off that 75m


----------



## PaulB (11 Apr 2010)

Pleasure to meet you all today and it was probably a play-off contender with yesterday to decide which one is the best day weather-wise of the year so far! It was good to ride with a large crew and good to do what was my longest ride of the year so far so I'd like to thank everyone for providing such good company and I hope to get more rides in this year with you all!


----------



## colly (11 Apr 2010)

Great day and thanks once again Colin for organising.

Getting back to Hebden Bridge from Whalley was a doddle bit of a guessing game. I've just checked the map and somehow we managed to go through Crawshawbooth and Rawtenstall and I left Dan at Bacup.
And the road over to Todmorden from there seemed endless.

I did just over 50 miles so I'm sure the rest of you did much more.

Nice to meet everyone.

Enjoy your day tomorrow Dan.  Snigger snigger


----------



## Svendo (11 Apr 2010)

Great day out, cheers Colin and everyone else. AJ well done on getting over the hill from Tod to Bacup, it's a stinger; every time I do it I think the second to last right hand corner is the last one then groan when I see the final >10% pitch!
I paced home from Tod the flat way, the cycled the long way round Rochdale then added two small loops near my house to get up to 100.27 miles for the day. Right that's April's century done!
Now I feel broken despite having had two teas (meals) and two beers.


----------



## aJohnson (11 Apr 2010)

Grats on doing 100miles, I'm tempted by a beer as I'm now 18 =]

Found the climb into Bacup hard but managed it.


----------



## Sysagent (12 Apr 2010)

Good to meet everyone!

Great ride Colin wish I could have stuck around for the rest of it but as you know needed to dash off.

Hope you all had an excellent time though, the weather was perfect for it wasn't it?


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2010)

What a perfect day out on the bikes!

Nice to meet _The Usual Suspects_ again, and to meet those of you I didn't already know for the first time.

aJ - sorry for leaving you so abruptly in Todmorden - we were under time pressure to get Arch back to Hebden Bridge station to catch her train to York. We made it with a few minutes to spare. 

I always find that climb over to Bacup a hard drag especially because the road surface is so awful. To do that when your legs were already suffering must have been difficult

Hi Iain. I'd spotted an extra person in our little peloton and wondered who you were. Somebody told me that you'd tagged along with us somewhere on the ride. It's good to see that you've ended up here on CC. We usually do at least a couple of rides a year out Ribble Valley way so stayed tuned and we could meet up with you for another one. I plan to do a ride taking in the Trough of Bowland and Waddington Fell in the summer. We could meet up with you in Whalley and do a 50 mile loop from there.

Yes dan_bo - tackling those hills on fixed was pretty impressive but I'm not surprised that your legs started to complain afterwards!

Paul - sorry for keeping you waiting at the start. We would have been a little late anyway, but dan_bo's exploding inner tube certainly didn't help! He was just damn lucky that it happened _after_ the 25% descent and cattle grid at Thursden! 

You looked really well and are obviously making a good recovery from your injuries. Enjoy Leap Into The Aire next weekend if you decide to do it.

colly - blimey, how did you manage that navigational error! You must have turned right at the Manchester Road traffic lights after the hill on the outskirts of Burnley. Either that or you went up the Bacup Road from the 'scissor' junction with the A646. You certainly made the run back harder than it needed to be. Have you got something against dan_bo? 

Svendo - congratulations on the century! I clocked up 123 km or 76.5 miles. I'm definitely still lacking in fitness because I was really tired last night and am stiff and sore today. Still - _what doesn't kill me makes me stronger_!

Arch - well done on a good effort. I know that those early hills took you way out of your comfort zone but you remained cheerful at all times.

See some of you at Spring into the Dales next Sunday!


----------



## zacklaws (12 Apr 2010)

Glad the weekends over and your ride is now behind and out of my mind, I nearly cracked on Friday and all day Saturday whilst at work and was going to come over for it after a lot of thought about what I will miss if I don't come over, but I managed to talk myself out of it as I would regret it financially later in the month when I have to go up to Newcastle. I settled for a very fast club ride on Sunday, 41 miles in 2 1/4 hours, but it was virtually all on the flat where I seldom ride.

Anyway sounds like a good ride you had, but its still early in the year for plenty of rides later on and I'll see you next Sunday for SITD.


----------



## Christopher (12 Apr 2010)

hi Colin and all again
Thanks for the ride - it was super!
I noodled home from Whalley, one or two close passes from cars (the usual), got home on 79 miles, went around the houses to get to 80 miles. As you do. 

A bit tired but not too bad, considering I fall to bits after 30-40 miles on fixed.

Nice to meet everyone as well. Any sign of the pics you took, Colin?

FWIW going over Widdop from Brierfield isn't too bad, there is a lot of climbing but it's never steep for very long. Main problems are it has bad tarmac and is extremely narrow. As we all found out!


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2010)

Frustruck said:


> Nice to meet everyone as well. Any sign of the pics you took, Colin?


Here you go...

While we were waiting at Thursden for dan_bo to replace his tube. (L-R: Frustruck, colly, svendo, Alun, Sysagent, Arch, aJohnson)









At Spring Wood picnic centre car park, Whalley (L-R: aJohnson, svendo, Rammylad, Arch, Robert (PaulB's b-i-law), PaulB, Alun, trio25, Ali, Frustruck, colly (background fiddling with phone), dan_bo)







View of Pendle Hill from Sawley village.


----------



## Aperitif (12 Apr 2010)

"Where's Whalley?"

Only joking - nice photos and scenes Colin - once again it's the face to a name exercise that makes it fun! 

Well done PaulB. Happy recovery...


----------



## Sysagent (12 Apr 2010)

Do I really look that fat in real life!

;-(

Better get some more miles in and cut down on the cakes...


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2010)

Sysagent said:


> Do I really look that fat in real life!
> 
> ;-(
> 
> Better get some more miles in and cut down on the cakes...


Why do you think I wasn't including myself in the photographs! My camera has a timer function which I'm happy to use when I've got my full winter kit on - heavy jackets are a good disguise for beer/cake bellies. At this time of year, I tend to stay behind the camera! 

Oops - I just noticed that the photograph was corrupted when I uploaded it. I'll try again... Here you go!


----------



## PaulB (12 Apr 2010)

Aperitif said:


> "Where's Whalley?"
> 
> Only joking - nice photos and scenes Colin - once again it's the face to a name exercise that makes it fun!
> 
> Well done PaulB. Happy recovery...



Thanks for that, Aperitif. And thanks for the photo, Colin.


----------



## Arch (12 Apr 2010)

Hi all! And thanks for a great day out. I'm sorry I was a bit slow - as Colin says, some of those hills were a shock, even compared to the bit of Northumberland I'm familiar with. I forgot of course, the group I ride with up there are pretty relaxed, and so I tend to keep to the front of the pack, not struggling to keep up. You guys (and girls!) are all a bit faster than me!

Also, I noticed I was the only person with a rack and rack pack. I'm a tourer at heart I think. A tourer of flat places....

An especially big thanks to the return peleton for getting, nay, forcing! me back Hebden Bridge in time for that train, and keeping me to a speed I'd never have maintained alone.

I got into York at 9, by 9.15 I was sitting in bed in front of the telly, with a huge bowl of cereal - all I could be bothered to 'cook'.

The amazing thing is that I didn't really hurt anywhere, and after a good's night sleep, am fine. Yes, it was damn hard in places, and I'm glad I sat out the extra loop, but maybe, just maybe, one day, I'll get better and faster!

The good thing is that having worked out various average speeds (total time, total riding time, total time if I hadn't had a two hour cafe stop but one hour...) I'm still above the minimum average speed required for the Leap into the Aire. 

Oh god, I'm going back to those hills next week!


----------



## PaulB (12 Apr 2010)

It was nice to meet you, Arch and good to know of your hill climbing possibilities around where you live in mountainous York! I will be attempting the LITA at the same venue next week so I'll see you then.


----------



## Rammylad (12 Apr 2010)

Well done to everybody yesterday, it was really nice to meet you all and I look forward to riding with you all again soon ~ Thanks.


----------

